
South Africa can get 100% of its energy from renewable sources - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/05/22/south-africa-100-of-our-energy-from-renewable-sources/
======
TheCapeGreek
As a South African, this is certainly something I'd root for. However, I think
these days bureaucracy and societal factors also need to be accounted for in
the feasibility equation.

In that regard, renewable energy for SA is still quite a ways away. The
government is too busy trying to garner votes and focusing on land
appropriation. The state power utility is overstaffed, corrupt, "underfunded"
(read: lost way too much money to incompetence and corruption) and the
infrastructure is arguably hanging on a thread. Then the recent political
scandals with the (hopefully permanently) former president Zuma and his Gupta
business overlords come in to play which the country still has to recover
from.

To top it all off, the majority of the country is simply not educated enough
yet to care. The middle class and community leaders can alleviate this
however.

Overall, it's still a ways off. Especially considering how the more modern
Western countries aren't yet very far into renewables themselves.

